

Why Does Everyone Look Hotter in Sunglasses? - givan
http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2014/06/why-does-everyone-look-hotter-in-sunglasses.html

======
jgeorge
I may be the exception to the rule but I think most people look significantly
LESS hot in sunglasses. And the larger the sunglasses the larger degree of
less-hotness. I never understood it, myself.

